# Medicineman's El natural nanos



## lumpyfunk (Dec 22, 2004)

Is there any reason you used burnt rice husks? I assume that it is comparable to peat, but I am guessing.


----------



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2005)

> Is there any reason you used burnt rice husks? I assume that it is comparable to peat, but I am guessing.


It does not decay like compost and it contain a very good natural source of K. Mixture of light plant compost, coco peat and burnt rice husks is popular as lightweight and good draining planting media for houseplants.

After several months, I get this result :




























Mini vals are doing so-so but looking OK. Crypts are growing good, but a bit to the surface due to lack of light. Fern is not a good choise for this level of light and without CO2, because they doesnt look too healthy but it induces lots of tiny plantlets.


----------



## Martin (Jan 15, 2005)

how are you moving the water from 1 tank to the other? and back?


----------



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2005)

Well.. it is very easy.

As shown at the first pic :
The smaller tank is positioned a bit higher than the bigger tank. There is a water filled plumbing which connect both tanks, even though the connection has no gradient on static condition, once the pump is running the water level on the smaller tank will rise up and it will always look for lower grounds. Gravity will take over and sucks the waterm into the bigger tank. From there a pump will drive it back to the smaller tank.

No holes and fixed plumbing is needed.

A bit of update on the setup :
The moss grow even though not as good as in my chilled high tech tank. As expected, the fern got messed up and decrease significantly in size. The crypts are growing nice but remain small. Val nana grows slowly but in good shape. 

I guess some plants are not meant to be treated this way :icon_roll


----------



## ianmoede (Oct 1, 2004)

I love the blue rimmed tank. Very cool setup, even in its simplicity, it's still pleasing to the eye to be running 2 tanks for some reason.


----------

